# ILLEX Arnaud 100S + DD Arnaud 110F - je nur 12,95 EUR !!!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (26. März 2008)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

aufgrund der überragenden Nachfrage auf unsere ILLEX - Tiny Fry - OSTERAKTION, haben wir diese Woche wieder ein besonderes ILLEX - ANGEBOT für Euch:

*ILLEX - ARNAUD 110 F *
*ILLEX - DD ARNAUD 100 S*

für je* 12,95 EUR **(statt 17,95 EUR)*

Nur für verfügbare Farben! Der da "Ansturm" auf unsere letzte ILLEX-AKTION sehr groß war, heißt es auch dieses Mal wieder, zuschlagen solange der Vorrat reicht!!!

Petri Heil wünscht...

... Euer Team vom Angelcenter Kassel


----------

